# banned from hunting



## *Andi

Salisbury man banned from hunting worldwide ...

A Salisbury resident has been banned from hunting anywhere in the world for two years as part of an agreement with federal authorities in Kentucky on charges that he illegally hunted in and took wildlife from that state

Salisbury man banned from hunting worldwide | Salisbury, NC - Salisbury Post

First, I don't think the state of Ky can ban you from hunting outside of their state ... Then second, He was hunting illegally in the first place ... do they think telling him, you can't do that will help ... 

If he was hunting for Life, Liberty and Property ... I have no problem, on the other hand if he was hunting for "sport" I do have a problem with it.

I feel as food prices go up ... we will see more of this ...


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Why were the feds involved in a poaching case in Kentucky? Sounds to me like there's a "rest of the story" waiting out there to be told.


----------



## HozayBuck

*Andi said:


> Salisbury man banned from hunting worldwide ...
> 
> A Salisbury resident has been banned from hunting anywhere in the world for two years as part of an agreement with federal authorities in Kentucky on charges that he illegally hunted in and took wildlife from that state
> 
> Salisbury man banned from hunting worldwide | Salisbury, NC - Salisbury Post
> 
> First, I don't think the state of Ky can ban you from hunting outside of their state ... Then second, He was hunting illegally in the first place ... do they think telling him, you can't do that will help ...
> 
> If he was hunting for Life, Liberty and Property ... I have no problem, on the other hand if he was hunting for "sport" I do have a problem with it.
> 
> I feel as food prices go up ... we will see more of this ...


*Not sure of my facts ....But...he agreed to the deal...so I'd say if he were caught hunting in another area even with a lic he could be prosecuted..

he got off easy... *


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> I feel as food prices go up ... we will see more of this ...


I believe you're right. In the last few weeks we have heard a few rifle shots at 10:00-11:00 in the evening. I don't think it's someone sighting their rifle for the upcoming season.


----------



## The_Blob

good thing the DoJ doesn't have _*anything*_ better to do


----------



## *Andi

The Feds were there bacause he went across state lines and back ... per the local radio. (I'm not sure???)

Yes, He did agree to the hunting ban, it was a condition of that sentence but as I said he was hunting illegally in the first place ... will telling him not to ... make a difference. A buddy said, he was a good guy looking for meat for the table. :dunno:

I heard some shots ring out about an hour ago ... and like Uncle Joe, I don't think they are getting in some last minute target paratice ...

My hubby wants to bring the cows and sheep from the upper ten ... I hate to do it because the have a lot to clean up there ... But he think some one will take a shot at them ... What to do ... :gaah:


----------



## Turtle

Poaching from the Crown's private hunting grounds in the New Forrest, eh?

Agreed; I wouldn't be surprised to see an increase in this sort of behavior, especially in the more rural areas.


----------



## Graebarde

According to the article, I doubr seriously he was just looking for meat. People don't travel great distance for filling the pot, and he's been doing it for how long? Something like like TEN years? Yeah, he got off easy, and telling him 'don't do it again' won't stop him either probably. 

FB


----------



## gypsysue

UncleJoe said:


> I believe you're right. In the last few weeks we have heard a few rifle shots at 10:00-11:00 in the evening. I don't think it's someone sighting their rifle for the upcoming season.





> Andi: I heard some shots ring out about an hour ago ... and like Uncle Joe, I don't think they are getting in some last minute target paratice ...


Really?  Rifleshots? :scratch: Can you say "bowhunting"? Crossbow? Maybe even blowgun with poisoned darts? How about "Stealth hunting?" 

:dunno:


----------



## The_Blob

Graebarde said:


> According to the article, I doubr seriously he was just looking for meat. People don't travel great distance for filling the pot, and he's been doing it for how long? Something like like TEN years? Yeah, he got off easy, and telling him 'don't do it again' won't stop him either probably.
> 
> FB


how 'far' did he travel? I thought he crossed COUNTY lines, not state... :dunno: guess I'll reread the article

we travel down to our 'lands in the south' :lolsmash: to hunt (for food) 150-160 miles away...


----------



## Woody

I do not see a problem at all hunting for the table. Back when I lived in Pennsyltucky I had some acreage and neighbors would regularly pick one out for the freezer. There were more than enough up there and more came in every year due to folks cutting down forests to build homes.


----------



## *Andi

gypsysue said:


> Really?  Rifleshots? :scratch: Can you say "bowhunting"? Crossbow? Maybe even blowgun with poisoned darts? How about "Stealth hunting?"
> 
> :dunno:


When the game warden is hours away ... they don't really worry about it.


----------



## gypsysue

Around here there are so many people target shooting it would be hard to tell. Our game warden covers a huge area... and lives just a few miles from us!


----------



## The_Blob

not to mention all the people doing 'pest control' on their own land...


----------



## gypsysue

How about trespassing... as in deer trespassing on our property... :ignore:


----------



## KittyCat

UncleJoe said:


> I believe you're right. In the last few weeks we have heard a few rifle shots at 10:00-11:00 in the evening. I don't think it's someone sighting their rifle for the upcoming season.


Not all poachers are the same, One of my friends. a former police gunsmith and advid hunter told me an interesting fact about poachers. He said deer poachers were more accurate and careful in their hunting than legal hunters because they shot at closer distances and used quieter small caliber firearms (.22) to kill the quarry,


----------



## lickit

*some do use the .22, for head shots at close range*

mostly at night, but many use a deer or "varmint" rifle, too. All it takes to change a 223 or 243 from a prairie dog rifle into a deer rifle is a change of bullet style/make, and careful shooting. avoid the shoulder, and don't shoot at much more than broadside angles. You need to pierce both lungs if you don't want him to run 200 yds or more.


----------



## ducksnjeeps

The fellow probably bragged to his buddies and the word got out. A similar thing happened in West TN where a guy killed a big cottonmouth. He emailed a picture of it and his friends told two friends and they told two friends and the dude got in dutch with Wildlife folks because you are not supposed to kill venomus snakes in TN.

I am not suggesting anyone should break the law, but things generally run more smoothly when folks only know what they need to know.


----------



## Meerkat

*Andi said:


> Salisbury man banned from hunting worldwide ...
> 
> A Salisbury resident has been banned from hunting anywhere in the world for two years as part of an agreement with federal authorities in Kentucky on charges that he illegally hunted in and took wildlife from that state
> 
> Salisbury man banned from hunting worldwide | Salisbury, NC - Salisbury Post
> 
> First, I don't think the state of Ky can ban you from hunting outside of their state ... Then second, He was hunting illegally in the first place ... do they think telling him, you can't do that will help ...
> 
> If he was hunting for Life, Liberty and Property ... I have no problem, on the other hand if he was hunting for "sport" I do have a problem with it.
> 
> I feel as food prices go up ... we will see more of this ...


 I feel and fear the more we see in the woods the more dangerous it will get to hunt.
I just learned you can ground shoot,I did'nt know that of course I did'nt know anything asbout hunting,but thinking you could only shoot down from a tree stand made it seem less dangerous.


----------



## Meerkat

ducksnjeeps said:


> The fellow probably bragged to his buddies and the word got out. A similar thing happened in West TN where a guy killed a big cottonmouth. He emailed a picture of it and his friends told two friends and they told two friends and the dude got in dutch with Wildlife folks because you are not supposed to kill venomus snakes in TN.
> 
> I am not suggesting anyone should break the law, but things generally run more smoothly when folks only know what they need to know.


 Hubby hunted as a kid and young man,but that was years ago. He is thinking of hunting again for food.his dad told him never kill what you don't eat.
I will worry about us in the woods now though.I know some crazy hunters.Also some good ones too.
Where do you go to hunt now thats legal?


----------

